# Solved: Help!!!!!



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I have windows xp, and no matter what firewall or virus protection I use, I always seem to get viruses. I am currently using McAfee security center. When I started my computer this morning, it made weird noises, then once it started opening my user account, some of the start up items, like MSN Messenger, kept opening over and over, and task manager wouldn't open for me to try to close the programs. I tried to run a Panda virus scan, but everytime I open internet explorer and go to the panda website, I also tried this with Trend Micro and the same thing happened, it says internet explorer has encountered a problem and needs to shut down. So I can't run a virus scan. I'm scanning with my McAfee, but unfortunately it usually doesn't find anything. All I've been able to do is a hijack this log.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:31:11 PM, on 5/3/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\shared\mghtml.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr6/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = \blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\DOCUME~1\ASUNSH~1\MYDOCU~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP View - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SE-Toolbar - {691AFBC1-3C46-406D-AD22-EB3A0F665FC1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\setoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 3.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming.net\PartyPokerNet\RunPF.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming.net\PartyPokerNet\RunPF.exe (file missing)
O16 - DPF: Greenback Bayou by pogo - http://greenback.pogo.com/applet-6.0.2.29/greenback/greenback-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Jigsaw Detective by pogo - http://game3.pogo.com/applet-6.0.2.21/jigsaw/jigsaw-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Mah Jong Garden by pogo - http://game4.pogo.com/applet-6.0.4.31/mahjong/mahjong-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Pop Fu by pogo - http://popfu.pogo.com/applet-6.0.0.32/popfu/popfu-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Squelchies by pogo - http://game3.pogo.com/applet-5.9.1.18/squelchies/squelchies-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: World Class Solitaire by pogo - http://klondike.pogo.com/applet-6.0.0.32/worldclass/worldclass-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab40641.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://download.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {200B3EE9-7242-4EFD-B1E4-D97EE825BA53} (VerifyGMN Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn/install/hpobjinstaller_gmn.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {31E68DE2-5548-4B23-88F0-C51E6A0F695E} (Microsoft PID Sniffer) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {37DF41B2-61DB-4CAC-A755-CFB3C7EE7F40} - http://esupport.aol.com/help/acp2/engine/aolcoach_core_1.cab
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (ZoneBuddy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by103fd.bay103.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6632A7E9-FE1F-43D2-A04A-A15951ED63E0} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127183225093
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37360.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9BDF4724-10AA-43D5-BD15-AEA0D2287303} (ZPA_TexasHoldem Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_txhe.cab43895.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1ACD2D8-7312-4D06-BECD-90EB094D2277} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {D77EF652-9A6B-40C8-A4B9-1C0697C6CF41} (TikGames Online Control) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/shapo/shapo.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (StadiumProxy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab41227.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v7.cab
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: RegCompact - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RegCompact.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Nothing in the log so maybe it's just a matter of your Security settings.

Good free tools and advice on how to tighten your security settings. 
Click here

Security Help Tools
Click here


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

you also have alot of POGO stuff that if you don't know what they are or no longer use them you could fix...after fixing rerun HJT and wait on a log pro to check you out

Bad advice removed by Moderator.


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I really don't know much about computers, so I don't see how security settings would cause an application to open itself over and over to the point of having one program open 67 times. I was able to start Trend Micro, it's running very slow, but so far has found
TROJ_SE.118079 and ADW_SE.96654. I have no idea what these things are though!
I removed UserInit and POGO with Hi Jack This, here is the log. Thank you for your help.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:28:31 PM, on 5/3/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\shared\mghtml.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr6/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = \blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\DOCUME~1\ASUNSH~1\MYDOCU~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP View - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SE-Toolbar - {691AFBC1-3C46-406D-AD22-EB3A0F665FC1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\setoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 3.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming.net\PartyPokerNet\RunPF.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming.net\PartyPokerNet\RunPF.exe (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab40641.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://download.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {200B3EE9-7242-4EFD-B1E4-D97EE825BA53} (VerifyGMN Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn/install/hpobjinstaller_gmn.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {31E68DE2-5548-4B23-88F0-C51E6A0F695E} (Microsoft PID Sniffer) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {37DF41B2-61DB-4CAC-A755-CFB3C7EE7F40} - http://esupport.aol.com/help/acp2/engine/aolcoach_core_1.cab
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (ZoneBuddy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by103fd.bay103.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6632A7E9-FE1F-43D2-A04A-A15951ED63E0} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127183225093
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37360.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9BDF4724-10AA-43D5-BD15-AEA0D2287303} (ZPA_TexasHoldem Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_txhe.cab43895.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1ACD2D8-7312-4D06-BECD-90EB094D2277} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {D77EF652-9A6B-40C8-A4B9-1C0697C6CF41} (TikGames Online Control) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/shapo/shapo.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (StadiumProxy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab41227.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v7.cab
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: RegCompact - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RegCompact.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

happyrck 

You are sadly mistaken about that F2 entry. Any advanced computer user should know that userinit.exe in the %System% folder is legit. It manages different startup sequences needed for Windows including the Windows shell.

I respectfully suggest that you leave the HJT logs to those who are experienced at dealing with them.

You have been "spanked and sent to bed without supper"!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Had this user done more than fix that entry with Hijack This and deleted the userinit.exe file, they would have been unable to logon to Windows.

I see that this is not the first time that you have been corrected and warned about giving advice on HJT logs:

http://forums.techguy.org/3430337-post12.html

http://forums.techguy.org/3513390-post4.html

Any further infractions of this nature will result in immediate suspension of your TSG account.


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh no! I fixed the UserInit on HiJack This, did I ruin my computer?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hopefully you have not rebooted.

Run HJT again and click on misc tools, backups and restore that entry.


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I had not rebooted, and have restored that entry, thank you very much.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Great!!


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

My computer is even worse today. I have run every kind of virus scan I could, and nothing shows up. When I turned on my computer this morning, it wouldn't let me pick which user account I want, it just goes straight to mine and starts loading my settings, and then it loads the first thing, which is MSN messenger about 30 times. It won't open task manager or anything off the start menu.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Download Cleanup from *Here* 
A window will open and choose *SAVE*, then *DESKTOP* as the destination.
On your Desktop, click on *Cleanup40.exe icon.*
Then, click *RUN* and place a checkmark beside "*I Agree*"
Then click *NEXT* followed by *START* and *OK.*
A window will appear with many choices, *keep all the defaults as set when the Slide Bar to the left is set to Standard Quality.*
Click* OK*
*DO NOT RUN IT YET*

Download the trial version of Ewido Security Suite *here*.
Install ewido.
During the installation, under "Additional Options" *uncheck* "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
Launch ewido
It will prompt you to update click the OK button and it will go to the main screen
On the left side of the main screen click *update*
Click on *Start* and let it update.
*DO NOT* run a scan yet. You will do that later in safe mode.

*Click here* for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know how.

Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to in safe mode.

Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in safe mode:

Run Cleanup:
Click on the "*Cleanup*" button and let it run.
Once its done, *close the program*.

Run Ewido:
Click on *scanner*
Click *Complete System Scan* and the scan will begin.
During the scan it will prompt you to clean files, click *OK*
When the scan is finished, look at the bottom of the screen and click the *Save report* button.
Save the report to your desktop

Reboot to normal mode.

Please let us know if that helps.


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I did those things and when I rebooted in normal mode, it was still not working right. It still kept loading things repeatedly.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Did you save the Ewido scan? If so please post it.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Run HJT again, click on Config, Misc Tools, put checks in the boxes by Generate StartupList log and paste that log back here.


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

Here's the Ewido scan.

------------------------------------------------------
ewido anti-malware - Scan report
------------------------------------------------------

+ Created on: 2:56:57 PM, 5/4/2006
+ Report-Checksum: 4A002336

+ Scan result:

No infected objects found.


::Report End


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:28:21 PM, on 5/4/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Desktop\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\freecell.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr6/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = \blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\DOCUME~1\ASUNSH~1\MYDOCU~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP View - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SE-Toolbar - {691AFBC1-3C46-406D-AD22-EB3A0F665FC1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\setoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 3.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming.net\PartyPokerNet\RunPF.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming.net\PartyPokerNet\RunPF.exe (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab40641.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://download.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {200B3EE9-7242-4EFD-B1E4-D97EE825BA53} (VerifyGMN Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn/install/hpobjinstaller_gmn.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {31E68DE2-5548-4B23-88F0-C51E6A0F695E} (Microsoft PID Sniffer) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {37DF41B2-61DB-4CAC-A755-CFB3C7EE7F40} - http://esupport.aol.com/help/acp2/engine/aolcoach_core_1.cab
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (ZoneBuddy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by103fd.bay103.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6632A7E9-FE1F-43D2-A04A-A15951ED63E0} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127183225093
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37360.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9BDF4724-10AA-43D5-BD15-AEA0D2287303} (ZPA_TexasHoldem Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_txhe.cab43895.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1ACD2D8-7312-4D06-BECD-90EB094D2277} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {D77EF652-9A6B-40C8-A4B9-1C0697C6CF41} (TikGames Online Control) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/shapo/shapo.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (StadiumProxy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab41227.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v7.cab
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: RegCompact - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RegCompact.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Desktop\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please read post 15 again, I was looking for a StartupList log.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

go here for how to turn off msn messagenger

http://www.petri.co.il/disable_windows_messenger_in_windows_xp.htm


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry about that. I have to copy it on two seperate replies, here's the first.

StartupList report, 5/4/2006, 3:35:02 PM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Program Files\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
* Using default options
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Desktop\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\freecell.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
*No files*

Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
*No files*

Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry value not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

SmcService = C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
miniSearch = 
RegistryMechanic = 
WinPatrol = C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
QuickTime Task = "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
VSOCheckTask = "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
VirusScan Online = C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
OASClnt = C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
MCAgentExe = c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
MPFExe = C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
MCUpdateExe = c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Aim6 = 
msnmsgr = "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshta.exe "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = %SystemRoot%\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}]
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

[>{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigIE

[>{881dd1c5-3dcf-431b-b061-f3f88e8be88a}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigOE

[{2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015B}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Install.PerUser.NT

[{4b218e3e-bc98-4770-93d3-2731b9329278}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection MarketplaceLinkInstall 896 %systemroot%\inf\ie.inf

[{5945c046-1e7d-11d1-bc44-00c04fd912be}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.QuietInstall.PerUser

[{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\wmp10.inf,PerUserStub

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\ie4uinit.exe

[{89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscories.dll,Install

[{8b15971b-5355-4c82-8c07-7e181ea07608}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\fxsocm.inf,Fax.Install.PerUser

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=*INI section not found*
run=*INI section not found*

Load/Run keys from Registry:

HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: AppInit_DLLs=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*Registry value not found*
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:

- Regedit.exe found in C:\WINDOWS
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'

Registry check passed

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - C:\DOCUME~1\ASUNSH~1\MYDOCU~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

*No jobs found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Microsoft XML Parser for Java]
CODEBASE = file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\xmldso.cab
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\Microsoft XML Parser for Java.osd

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\xscan60.ocx
CODEBASE = http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab

[StagingUI Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\StagingUI.ocx
CODEBASE = http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab40641.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Director\SwDir.dll
CODEBASE = http://active.macromedia.com/director/cabs/sw.cab

[Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\LegitCheckControl.DLL
CODEBASE = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204

[ewidoOnlineScan Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\EWIDOO~1.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab

[MSSecurityAdvisor Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssecadv.dll
CODEBASE = http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-a3de-373c3e5552fc/msSecAdv.cab?1090772328093

[VerifyGMN Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\hpobjinstaller_gmn.dll
CODEBASE = http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn/install/hpobjinstaller_gmn.cab

[YInstStarter Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
CODEBASE = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll

[Microsoft PID Sniffer]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\odc.dll
CODEBASE = https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab

[{37DF41B2-61DB-4CAC-A755-CFB3C7EE7F40}]
CODEBASE = http://esupport.aol.com/help/acp2/engine/aolcoach_core_1.cab

[ZoneBuddy Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\ZBuddy.ocx
CODEBASE = http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab32846.cab

[QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\System32\qdiagcc.ocx
CODEBASE = http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab

[McAfee.com Operating System Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcinsctl.dll
CODEBASE = http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab

[MSN Photo Upload Tool]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\MsnPUpld.dll
CODEBASE = http://by103fd.bay103.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab

[ZonePAChat Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\ZPAChat.ocx
CODEBASE = http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab

[BDSCANONLINE Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\oscan8.ocx
CODEBASE = http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab

[{6632A7E9-FE1F-43D2-A04A-A15951ED63E0}]
CODEBASE = http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab

[MUWebControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\muweb.dll
CODEBASE = http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127183225093

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\CONFLICT.1\xscan53.ocx
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

[ICSScanner Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\ICSScan.dll
CODEBASE = http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37360.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.5.0_02]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_02-windows-i586.cab

[ActiveScan Installer Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\asinst.dll
CODEBASE = http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab

[ZPA_TexasHoldem Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\zpa_txhe.ocx
CODEBASE = http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_txhe.cab43895.cab

[{9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F}]
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?38153.0175

[MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.ocx
CODEBASE = http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab

[ZoneIntro Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\ZIntro.ocx
CODEBASE = http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab

[{B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999}]
CODEBASE = http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab

[DwnldGroupMgr Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\McGDMgr.dll
CODEBASE = http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.5.0_02]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_02-windows-i586.cab

[{D1ACD2D8-7312-4D06-BECD-90EB094D2277}]
CODEBASE = http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash8b.ocx
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[TikGames Online Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\gpcontrol.dll
CODEBASE = http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/shapo/shapo.cab

[StadiumProxy Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\StProxy.dll
CODEBASE = http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab41227.cab

[PopCapLoader Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\popcaploader.dll
CODEBASE = http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v7.cab

[Secure Delivery]
CODEBASE = http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
NameSpace #2: C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
NameSpace #3: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #1: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #2: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #3: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #4: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #5: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #6: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #7: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #8: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #9: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #10: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #11: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #12: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #13: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #14: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #15: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #16: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #17: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #19: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

Enumerating Windows NT/2000/XP services

Microsoft ACPI Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller: system32\drivers\aec.sys (manual start)
AFD Networking Support Environment: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys (system)
Intel AGP Bus Filter: System32\DRIVERS\agp440.sys (system)
Service for WDM 3D Audio Driver: system32\drivers\ALCXSENS.SYS (manual start)
Service for Realtek AC97 Audio (WDM): system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS (manual start)
Alerter: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (disabled)
Application Layer Gateway Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\alg.exe (manual start)
AMD K7 Processor Driver: System32\DRIVERS\amdk7.sys (system)
AOL Connectivity Service: C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe (autostart)
Application Management: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
1394 ARP Client Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys (manual start)
ASP.NET State Service: %SystemRoot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\aspnet_state.exe (manual start)
RAS Asynchronous Media Driver: System32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys (manual start)
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller: System32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys (system)
ATM ARP Client Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys (manual start)
Windows Audio: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Audio Stub Driver: System32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys (manual start)
Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler: "C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe" (autostart)
Background Intelligent Transfer Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Computer Browser: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Closed Caption Decoder: System32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys (manual start)
CD-ROM Driver: System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys (system)
Indexing Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\cisvc.exe (manual start)
ClipBook: %SystemRoot%\system32\clipsrv.exe (disabled)
COM+ System Application: C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235} (manual start)
Cryptographic Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
DCOM Server Process Launcher: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch (autostart)
DHCP Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Disk Driver: System32\DRIVERS\disk.sys (system)
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\dmadmin.exe /com (manual start)
dmboot: System32\drivers\dmboot.sys (disabled)
dmio: System32\drivers\dmio.sys (disabled)
dmload: System32\drivers\dmload.sys (disabled)
Logical Disk Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel DLS Syntheiszer: system32\drivers\DMusic.sys (manual start)
DNS Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler: system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys (manual start)
Error Reporting Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Event Log: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
COM+ Event System: C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
ewido security suite control: C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Desktop\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe (autostart)
fasttx2k: System32\DRIVERS\fasttx2k.sys (system)
Fast User Switching Compatibility: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Fax: %systemroot%\system32\fxssvc.exe (disabled)
Floppy Disk Controller Driver: System32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys (manual start)
Floppy Disk Driver: System32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys (manual start)
FltMgr: system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys (system)
Volume Manager Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys (system)
Generic Packet Classifier: System32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys (manual start)
Help and Support: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Human Interface Device Access: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
HTTP: System32\Drivers\HTTP.sys (manual start)
HTTP SSL: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k HTTPFilter (manual start)
i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver: System32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys (system)
ialm: System32\DRIVERS\ialmnt5.sys (manual start)
CD-Burning Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys (system)
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service: C:\WINDOWS\System32\imapi.exe (manual start)
IntelIde: System32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys (system)
Intel Processor Driver: System32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys (system)
IPv6 Windows Firewall Driver: system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys (manual start)
IP Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys (manual start)
IP in IP Tunnel Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys (manual start)
IP Network Address Translator: System32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys (manual start)
IPSEC driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys (system)
IR Enumerator Service: System32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys (manual start)
PnP ISA/EISA Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys (system)
Keyboard Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer: system32\drivers\kmixer.sys (manual start)
Server: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Workstation: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
LiveUpdate: "C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE" (manual start)
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Agere Modem Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ltmdmnt.sys (manual start)
McAfee WSC Integration: c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe (autostart)
McAfee.com McShield: c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe (autostart)
McAfee Task Scheduler: c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe (autostart)
McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager: C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe (manual start)
Messenger: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mnmsrvc.exe (manual start)
Mouse Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys (system)
MPFIREWL: System32\Drivers\MpFirewall.sys (system)
McAfee Personal Firewall Service: C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe (autostart)
WebDav Client Redirector: System32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys (manual start)
MRXSMB: System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys (system)
Distributed Transaction Coordinator: C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtc.exe (manual start)
Windows Installer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe /V (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy: system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys (manual start)
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver: System32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter: system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys (manual start)
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec: System32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys (manual start)
NaiAvFilter1: system32\drivers\naiavf5x.sys (manual start)
Motorola USB Cable Modem Windows Driver: System32\DRIVERS\NetMotCM.sys (manual start)
Microsoft TV/Video Connection: System32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys (manual start)
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys (manual start)
NetBIOS Interface: System32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys (system)
NetBT: System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys (system)
Network DDE: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (disabled)
Network DDE DSDM: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (disabled)
Net Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Network Connections: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
NetworkX: \SystemRoot\system32\ckldrv.sys (system)
1394 Net Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys (manual start)
Network Location Awareness (NLA): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
NT LM Security Support Provider: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Removable Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
nv: System32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys (manual start)
nVidia WDM Video Capture (universal): System32\DRIVERS\nvcap.sys (autostart)
NVIDIA Driver Helper Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\nvsvc32.exe (autostart)
nVidia WDM A/V Crossbar: System32\DRIVERS\NVxbar.sys (autostart)
NVIDIA nForce AGP Bus Filter: System32\DRIVERS\nv_agp.sys (system)
IPX Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys (manual start)
VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller: System32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys (system)
Parallel port driver: System32\DRIVERS\parport.sys (manual start)
PCI Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\pci.sys (system)
PCIIde: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys (disabled)
Padus ASPI Shell: system32\drivers\pfc.sys (manual start)
Plug and Play: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
IPSEC Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (autostart)
WAN Miniport (PPTP): System32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys (manual start)
Processor Driver: System32\DRIVERS\processr.sys (system)
Protected Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
PS2: System32\DRIVERS\PS2.sys (manual start)
QoS Packet Scheduler: System32\DRIVERS\psched.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel Link Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys (manual start)
PxHelp20: System32\DRIVERS\PxHelp20.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver: System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
WAN Miniport (L2TP): System32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Remote Access PPPOE Driver: System32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel: System32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys (manual start)
Rdbss: System32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys (system)
RDPCDD: System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys (system)
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe (manual start)
Digital CD Audio Playback Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys (system)
Routing and Remote Access: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator: %SystemRoot%\System32\locator.exe (manual start)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k rpcss (autostart)
QoS RSVP: %SystemRoot%\System32\rsvp.exe (manual start)
Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC NT Driver: System32\DRIVERS\R8139n51.SYS (manual start)
S3Psddr: System32\DRIVERS\s3gnbm.sys (manual start)
Security Accounts Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Symantec AVScan: "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe" (manual start)
Smart Card: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Task Scheduler: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Secdrv: System32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys (manual start)
Secondary Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
System Event Notification: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Serenum Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys (manual start)
Serial port driver: System32\DRIVERS\serial.sys (system)
Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Shell Hardware Detection: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
SiS315: System32\DRIVERS\sisgrp.sys (manual start)
SiS AGP Filter: System32\DRIVERS\SISAGPX.sys (system)
SiSkp: System32\DRIVERS\srvkp.sys (system)
BDA Slip De-Framer: System32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys (manual start)
Sygate Personal Firewall: C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe (autostart)
Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter: system32\drivers\splitter.sys (manual start)
Print Spooler: %SystemRoot%\system32\spoolsv.exe (autostart)
System Restore Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\sr.sys (system)
System Restore Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Srv: System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys (manual start)
SSDP Discovery Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc (manual start)
BDA IPSink: System32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys (manual start)
Alcor Micro Corp - 9360: \??\C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\sunkfilt.sys (manual start)
Software Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer: system32\drivers\swmidi.sys (manual start)
MS Software Shadow Copy Provider: C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{07E67AF9-F29E-4C46-A99E-83F064F16F92} (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device: system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys (manual start)
Performance Logs and Alerts: %SystemRoot%\system32\smlogsvc.exe (manual start)
Telephony: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
TCP/IP Protocol Driver: System32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys (system)
Teefer for NT: \SystemRoot\SYSTEM32\Drivers\Teefer.sys (system)
Terminal Device Driver: System32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys (system)
Terminal Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost -k DComLaunch (manual start)
Themes: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Distributed Link Tracking Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Windows User Mode Driver Framework: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe (autostart)
Microcode Update Driver: System32\DRIVERS\update.sys (manual start)
Universal Plug and Play Device Host: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Uninterruptible Power Supply: %SystemRoot%\System32\ups.exe (manual start)
USB Audio Driver (WDM): system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys (manual start)
USB2 Enabled Hub: System32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB Open Host Controller Miniport Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys (manual start)
USB Mass Storage Driver: System32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS (manual start)
Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys (manual start)
VGA Display Controller.: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys (system)
VIA AGP Filter: System32\DRIVERS\viaagp1.sys (system)
viagfx: System32\DRIVERS\vtmini.sys (manual start)
ViaIde: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys (disabled)
Volume Shadow Copy: %SystemRoot%\System32\vssvc.exe (manual start)
Windows Time: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Remote Access IP ARP Driver: System32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys (manual start)
WAN Miniport (ATW): System32\DRIVERS\wanatw4.sys (manual start)
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver: system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys (manual start)
WebClient: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
SyGate for NT, wg3n: \SystemRoot\SYSTEM32\Drivers\wg3n.sys (autostart)
SyGate for NT, wg4n: \SystemRoot\SYSTEM32\Drivers\wg4n.sys (autostart)
SyGate for NT, wg5n: \SystemRoot\SYSTEM32\Drivers\wg5n.sys (autostart)
SyGate for NT, wg6n: \SystemRoot\SYSTEM32\Drivers\wg6n.sys (autostart)
Windows Management Instrumentation: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Portable Media Serial Number Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WMI Performance Adapter: C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe (manual start)
wpsdrvnt: \??\C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wpsdrvnt.sys (system)
Windows Socket 2.0 Non-IFS Service Provider Support Environment: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys (system)
Security Center: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
World Standard Teletext Codec: System32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS (manual start)
Automatic Updates: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Wireless Zero Configuration: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Network Provisioning Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Intel(R) Graphics Platform (SoftBIOS) Driver: system32\drivers\ialmsbw.sys (manual start)
Intel(R) Graphics Chipset (KCH) Driver: system32\drivers\ialmkchw.sys (manual start)


--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:
*No scripts set to run*

Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *

Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: *Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\System32\stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

End of report, 40,146 bytes
Report generated in 0.390 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I don't know if it makes a difference or not, but I thought maybe I should post a HiJack This log from my husband's user account.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:17:56 AM, on 5/5/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Desktop\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\interMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://us10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr6/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\DOCUME~1\ASUNSH~1\MYDOCU~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP View - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SE-Toolbar - {691AFBC1-3C46-406D-AD22-EB3A0F665FC1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\setoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BackupNotify] c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: spamsubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\interMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming.net\PartyPokerNet\RunPF.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming.net\PartyPokerNet\RunPF.exe (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab40641.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://download.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {200B3EE9-7242-4EFD-B1E4-D97EE825BA53} (VerifyGMN Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn/install/hpobjinstaller_gmn.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {31E68DE2-5548-4B23-88F0-C51E6A0F695E} (Microsoft PID Sniffer) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {37DF41B2-61DB-4CAC-A755-CFB3C7EE7F40} - http://esupport.aol.com/help/acp2/engine/aolcoach_core_1.cab
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (ZoneBuddy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by103fd.bay103.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6632A7E9-FE1F-43D2-A04A-A15951ED63E0} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127183225093
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37360.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9BDF4724-10AA-43D5-BD15-AEA0D2287303} (ZPA_TexasHoldem Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_txhe.cab43895.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1ACD2D8-7312-4D06-BECD-90EB094D2277} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {D77EF652-9A6B-40C8-A4B9-1C0697C6CF41} (TikGames Online Control) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/shapo/shapo.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (StadiumProxy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab41227.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v7.cab
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: RegCompact - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RegCompact.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Desktop\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG, then click OK - "Startup" tab. Remove the checkmark from:

*QuickTime Task* qttask.exe

*MSMSGS* msmsgs.exe

Click Apply - OK afterwards, then reboot. When the SCU window appears during reboot, ignore the message. Place a checkmark in the window, then click OK.

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://us10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/yco...search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/yco.../www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/.../www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/...ch/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/.../www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust.../www.yahoo.com
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming.net\PartyPokerNet\RunPF.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming.net\PartyPokerNet\RunPF.exe (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/be...ploader_v7.cab

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I went into MSCONFIG, MSMSGS was not on the start up list. I removed the check mark from QTTASK and restarted. The computer started up, shut down, started up, shut down, it did this several times before I realized I should try to start it in safe mode. I then started it in safe mode with networking and I ran HJT and fixed the listed items. My computer is now also making a loud noise while running.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Can you tell if the sound is the fan or the hard drive?


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I am really stupid about these things. It seems like it's coming from the back of the tower, it starts then stops about every 5 minutes, but it's never done this before.


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I was able to do a virus scan using Panda, here's the report.

Incident Status Location

Adware:adware program Not disinfected c:\windows\ss3unstl.exe 
Adware:adware/sahagent Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:Adware/InstDollars Not disinfected C:\!Submit\first.awp 
Adware:Adware/InstDollars Not disinfected C:\!Submit\mprocessor.exe 
Virus:Trj/Downloader.DAE Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\AOL Downloads\arcade-3[1].6.exe[arc7.exe][msdcdev.exe] 
Adware:Adware/MediaBack Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\AOL Downloads\arcade-3[1].6.exe[arc7.exe][dhtmcore.dll] 
Virus:Trj/Clicker.PP Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\AOL Downloads\arcade-3[1].6.exe[arc7.exe][umetpic.exe] 
Spyware:Cookie/2o7 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/PointRoll Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Statcounter Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Adware:Adware/InstDollars Not disinfected C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\mprocessor.exe^ 
Spyware:Cookie/Ccbill Not disinfected C:\RECYCLER\NPROTECT\00306240.TXT 
Spyware:Cookie/Ccbill Not disinfected C:\RECYCLER\NPROTECT\00306241.TXT


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'd like to try to narrow down where the noise is coming from.

You may have to take the sides off and check some things for us.

Thanks for your email cybertech  I was following the thread anyhow


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok. Like I said, I'm pretty dumb about these things, but I've been paying attention to it, and the sound is a humming sound as opposed to a beeping sound, it starts, and goes for exactly 7 minutes, then stops for exactly 7 minutes, and this has ben the pattern for a few hours now. All I can tell is the sound is louder on the back of the tower than the front. My husband told me he heard the noise before, maybe a week ago, when he was doing a virus scan.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks Candy!

Click here to download *KillBox*.
Save it to your desktop.

Select the Delete on Reboot option.

In the Full Path of File to Delete field paste each of the following bolded items and click the red circle with the white X in it, when it asks you to delete the file on reboot, click *Yes*, when it asks you to reboot, click *No.*

*
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\mprocessor.exe
c:\windows\ss3unstl.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\AOL Downloads\arc7.exe
c:\windows\system32\umetpic.exe
c:\windows\system32\dhtmcore.dll
c:\windows\system32\msdcdev.exe
*

Close killbox.

Now reboot the machine and run the Panda scan again so we can be sure it's all gone.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Karrie.TX said:


> Ok. Like I said, I'm pretty dumb about these things, but I've been paying attention to it, and the sound is a humming sound as opposed to a beeping sound, it starts, and goes for exactly 7 minutes, then stops for exactly 7 minutes, and this has ben the pattern for a few hours now. All I can tell is the sound is louder on the back of the tower than the front. My husband told me he heard the noise before, maybe a week ago, when he was doing a virus scan.


Usually sounds don't go for 'exact' minutes. Try your best to narrow it down.


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I timed it, that's the only reason I say exactly 7 minutes. I thought maybe it was the fan and that was it's pattern. My husband just got home from work and said the sound is coming from the hard drive.


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I downloaded Kill Box and followed your instructions, when the computer rebooted, it was still messed up. I did another Panda scan.

Incident Status Location

Adware:adware/sahagent Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:Adware/InstDollars Not disinfected C:\!Submit\first.awp 
Adware:Adware/InstDollars Not disinfected C:\!Submit\mprocessor.exe 
Virus:Trj/Downloader.DAE Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\AOL Downloads\arcade-3[1].6.exe[arc7.exe][msdcdev.exe] 
Adware:Adware/MediaBack Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\AOL Downloads\arcade-3[1].6.exe[arc7.exe][dhtmcore.dll] 
Virus:Trj/Clicker.PP Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\AOL Downloads\arcade-3[1].6.exe[arc7.exe][umetpic.exe] 
Spyware:Cookie/2o7  Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/PointRoll Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Statcounter Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Adware:Adware/InstDollars Not disinfected C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\mprocessor.exe^ 
Spyware:Cookie/Ccbill Not disinfected C:\RECYCLER\NPROTECT\00306240.TXT 
Spyware:Cookie/Ccbill Not disinfected C:\RECYCLER\NPROTECT\00306241.TXT


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Karrie.TX said:


> I timed it, that's the only reason I say exactly 7 minutes. I thought maybe it was the fan and that was it's pattern. My husband just got home from work and said the sound is coming from the hard drive.


Not good. Back up everything you have that may be important, documents, pictures, etc. just in case.

Then download the diagnostics from the hard drive manufacturer's website and run it on the hard drive.


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I will do that. I don't know if it makes a difference or not, but it's only made that noise once since I ran kill box and rebooted. It's no longer constant. And thank you very much for your help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You are very welcome. I'll be traveling tomorrow, so if I don't respond to your next posts, worry not. I'll be back online on Sunday for sure


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I contacted Hewlett Packard about the diagnostics, they told me to run PC Doctor. I tested my hard drive and it passed the tests, so maybe the noise was just the fan. Should I still be concerned?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please download *Webroot SpySweeper* from here: http://www.webroot.com/consumer/products/spysweeper/index.html?acode=af1&rc=4129

(It's a 2 week trial.)

* Click the Free Trial link under "SpySweeper" to download the program.
* Install it. Once the program is installed, it will open.
* It will prompt you to update to the latest definitions, click Yes.
* Once the definitions are installed, click Options on the left side.
* Click the Sweep Options tab.
* Under What to Sweep please put a check next to the following:
o Sweep Memory
o Sweep Registry
o Sweep Cookies
o Sweep All User Accounts
o Enable Direct Disk Sweeping
o Sweep Contents of Compressed Files
o Sweep for Rootkits

o Please UNCHECK Do not Sweep System Restore Folder.

* Click Sweep Now on the left side.
* Click the Start button.
* When it's done scanning, click the Next button.
* Make sure everything has a check next to it, then click the Next button.
* It will remove all of the items found.
* Click Session Log in the upper right corner, copy everything in that window.
* Click the Summary tab and click Finish.
* Paste the contents of the session log you copied into your next reply.

Also post a new Hijack This log.


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I can't use Spy Sweeper. I downloaded it and it said my trial had expired, so I removed an old trial version of it from the control panel, restarted, and tried it again, but it still says my trial has expired. Is there anything else I can use?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Download Spybot* version 1.4 http://www.majorgeeks.com/download2471.html

*Click on "Search For updates" when prompted.
Click on "Immunize" when prompted.
*

Scan, click on fix problems.


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I have used Spybot, McAfee Stinger, LavaSoft, Avast, and No Adware today. They've found a few tracking cookies and a little spyware, and I either deleted or quarantined them. But my computer is still very messed up. The last time I did a restart, the screen stayed black, I had to turn off the power and then start in safe mode, that's the only way to see what's on the monitor. Does this mean there's no way to fix my computer?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

At this point, IF IT WERE ME, I'd be thinking seriously about a format and reinstall......


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I was trying to think of what helped the last time there was a virus in the computer. So I ran Silent Runners.

"Silent Runners.vbs", revision 45, http://www.silentrunners.org/
Operating System: Windows XP SP2
Output limited to non-default values, except where indicated by "{++}"

Startup items buried in registry:
---------------------------------

HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\ {++}
"Aim6" = "*Z" (unwritable string) [file not found]
"msnmsgr" = ""C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background" [MS]

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\ {++}
"SmcService" = "C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui" ["Sygate Technologies, Inc."]
"miniSearch" = (empty string)
"RegistryMechanic" = (empty string)
"WinPatrol" = "C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe" ["BillP Studios"]
"QuickTime Task" = ""C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime" ["Apple Computer, Inc."]
"avast!" = "C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe" [null data]
"Windows Defender" = ""C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide" [MS]

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Yahoo! Toolbar Helper"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll" ["Yahoo! Inc."]
{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "AcroIEHlprObj Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll" ["Adobe Systems Incorporated"]
{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = (no title provided)
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\My Documents\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll" ["Safer Networking Limited"]
{5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "UberButton Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll" ["Yahoo!"]
{65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "YahooTaggedBM Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll" ["Yahoo! Inc."]
{7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "AOL Toolbar Launcher"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll" ["America Online, Inc."]
{9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "ST"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll" [MS]
{BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "MSNToolBandBHO"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll" [MS]

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\
"{88895560-9AA2-1069-930E-00AA0030EBC8}" = "HyperTerminal Icon Ext"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "HyperTerminal Icon Ext"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\hticons.dll" ["Hilgraeve, Inc."]
"{19CC43A1-6925-4B48-B292-830291F393A6}" = "HPNSView"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "My Kahuna"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdns_01.dll" [empty string]
"{DEE12703-6333-4D4E-8F34-738C4DCC2E04}" = "RecordNow! SendToExt"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "RecordNow! SendToExt"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "c:\Program Files\RecordNow!\shlext.dll" ["Sonic Solutions"]
"{7F67036B-66F1-411A-AD85-759FB9C5B0DB}" = "SampleView"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "SampleView"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\ShellvRTF.dll" ["XSS"]
"{1CDB2949-8F65-4355-8456-263E7C208A5D}" = "Desktop Explorer"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Desktop Explorer"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvshell.dll" ["NVIDIA Corporation"]
"{1E9B04FB-F9E5-4718-997B-B8DA88302A47}" = "Desktop Explorer Menu"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = (no title provided)
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvshell.dll" ["NVIDIA Corporation"]
"{640167b4-59b0-47a6-b335-a6b3c0695aea}" = "Portable Media Devices"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Portable Media Devices"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\Audiodev.dll" [MS]
"{cc86590a-b60a-48e6-996b-41d25ed39a1e}" = "Portable Media Devices Menu"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Portable Media Devices Menu"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\Audiodev.dll" [MS]
"{336B02CE-F88A-4aea-8731-79EF94D3723A}" = "Free AOL & Unlimited Internet.lnk"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Free AOL & Unlimited Internet.lnk"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\aod\aodshext.dll" [null data]
"{B41DB860-8EE4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA}" = "WinRAR shell extension"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "WinRAR"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\WinRAR\rarext.dll" [null data]
"{5464D816-CF16-4784-B9F3-75C0DB52B499}" = "Yahoo! Mail"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "YMailShellExt Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\ymmapi.dll" ["Yahoo! Inc."]
"{21569614-B795-46b1-85F4-E737A8DC09AD}" = "Shell Search Band"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Shell Search Band"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll" [MS]
"{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}" = "avast"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "avast"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashShell.dll" ["ALWIL Software"]

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks\
INFECTION WARNING! "{54D9498B-CF93-414F-8984-8CE7FDE0D391}" = "ewido shell guard"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "CShellExecuteHookImpl Object"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Desktop\ewido anti-malware\shellhook.dll" ["TODO: <Firmenname>"]
INFECTION WARNING! "{091EB208-39DD-417D-A5DD-7E2C2D8FB9CB}" = "Microsoft AntiMalware ShellExecuteHook"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Microsoft AntiMalware ShellExecuteHook"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~4\MpShHook.dll" [MS]

HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\
INFECTION WARNING! "BootExecute" = "autocheck autochk * SsiEfr.e" [file not found], [MS], [file not found], [file not found]

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\
INFECTION WARNING! igfxcui\DLLName = "igfxsrvc.dll" ["Intel Corporation"]
INFECTION WARNING! RegCompact\DLLName = "RegCompact.dll" ["AMUST Software"]
INFECTION WARNING! WgaLogon\DLLName = "WgaLogon.dll" [MS]
INFECTION WARNING! WRNotifier\DLLName = "WRLogonNTF.dll" [file not found]

HKLM\Software\Classes\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\
avast\(Default) = "{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "avast"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashShell.dll" ["ALWIL Software"]
WinRAR\(Default) = "{B41DB860-8EE4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "WinRAR"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\WinRAR\rarext.dll" [null data]
Yahoo! Mail\(Default) = "{5464D816-CF16-4784-B9F3-75C0DB52B499}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "YMailShellExt Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\ymmapi.dll" ["Yahoo! Inc."]

HKLM\Software\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\
WinRAR\(Default) = "{B41DB860-8EE4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "WinRAR"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\WinRAR\rarext.dll" [null data]

HKLM\Software\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\
avast\(Default) = "{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "avast"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashShell.dll" ["ALWIL Software"]
WinRAR\(Default) = "{B41DB860-8EE4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "WinRAR"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\WinRAR\rarext.dll" [null data]

Active Desktop and Wallpaper:
-----------------------------

Active Desktop is disabled at this entry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellState

HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop\
"Wallpaper" = "C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp"

Enabled Scheduled Tasks:
------------------------

"MP Scheduled Scan" -> launches: "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpCmdRun.exe Scan -RestrictPrivileges" [MS]

Winsock2 Service Provider DLLs:
-------------------------------

Namespace Service Providers

HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Winsock2\Parameters\NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\ {++}
000000000001\LibraryPath = "%SystemRoot%\System32\mswsock.dll" [MS]
000000000002\LibraryPath = "%SystemRoot%\System32\winrnr.dll" [MS]
000000000003\LibraryPath = "%SystemRoot%\System32\mswsock.dll" [MS]

Transport Service Providers

HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Winsock2\Parameters\Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\ {++}
0000000000##\PackedCatalogItem (contains) DLL [Company Name], (at) ## range:
%SystemRoot%\system32\mswsock.dll [MS], 01 - 03, 06 - 19
%SystemRoot%\system32\rsvpsp.dll [MS], 04 - 05

Toolbars, Explorer Bars, Extensions:
------------------------------------

Toolbars

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ShellBrowser\
"{B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "HP View"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll" ["Hewlett-Packard Company"]

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\
"{B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "HP View"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll" ["Hewlett-Packard Company"]
"{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Yahoo! Toolbar"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll" ["Yahoo! Inc."]
"{DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "AOL Toolbar"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll" ["America Online, Inc."]

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
"{B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5}" = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "HP View"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll" ["Hewlett-Packard Company"]
"{691AFBC1-3C46-406D-AD22-EB3A0F665FC1}" = "SEToolbar"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "SE-Toolbar"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\setoolbar.dll" ["Klemens Schmid"]
"{BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0}" = "0"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "MSN"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll" [MS]
"{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}" = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Yahoo! Toolbar"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll" ["Yahoo! Inc."]
"{DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922}" = "AOL Toolbar"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "AOL Toolbar"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll" ["America Online, Inc."]

Explorer Bars

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\
{4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "&Yahoo! Messenger"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\yhexbmesus.dll" ["Yahoo! Inc."]

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\
{4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "&Yahoo! Messenger"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\yhexbmesus.dll" ["Yahoo! Inc."]
{8F4902B6-6C04-4ADE-8052-AA58578A21BD}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "hp view"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll" [MS]
{FE54FA40-D68C-11D2-98FA-00C0F0318AFE}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Real.com"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll" [MS]

Miscellaneous IE Hijack Points
------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\INF\IERESET.INF (used to "Reset Web Settings")

Added lines (compared with English-language version):
[Strings]: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&pver=6&ar=msnhome

Missing lines (compared with English-language version):
[Strings]: 1 line

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\
"{EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D}" = "AOL Search"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "AOLTBSearch Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.0\aoltb.dll" ["America Online, Inc."]
"{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}" = "*b" (unwritable string)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Yahoo! Toolbar"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn4\yt.dll" ["Yahoo! Inc."]

Running Services (Display Name, Service Name, Path {Service DLL}):
------------------------------------------------------------------

AOL Connectivity Service, AOL ACS, "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe" ["America Online, Inc."]
Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler, Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler, ""C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe"" ["Symantec Corporation"]
avast! Antivirus, avast! Antivirus, ""C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe"" [null data]
avast! iAVS4 Control Service, aswUpdSv, ""C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe"" [null data]
avast! Mail Scanner, avast! Mail Scanner, ""C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service" ["ALWIL Software"]
avast! Web Scanner, avast! Web Scanner, ""C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service" ["ALWIL Software"]
ewido security suite control, ewido security suite control, "C:\Documents and Settings\aSUNSHINE\Desktop\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe" ["ewido networks"]
Sygate Personal Firewall, SmcService, "C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe" ["Sygate Technologies, Inc."]
Windows Defender Service, WinDefend, ""C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe"" [MS]
Windows User Mode Driver Framework, UMWdf, "C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe" [MS]

Print Monitors:
---------------

HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Monitors\
Microsoft Shared Fax Monitor\Driver = "FXSMON.DLL" [MS]

----------
+ This report excludes default entries except where indicated.
+ To see *everywhere* the script checks and *everything* it finds,
launch it from a command prompt or a shortcut with the -all parameter.
+ To search all directories of local fixed drives for DESKTOP.INI
DLL launch points and all Registry CLSIDs for dormant Explorer Bars,
use the -supp parameter or answer "No" at the first message box.
---------- (total run time: 67 seconds, including 18 seconds for message boxes)


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Empty this *folder *-->C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\*AOL Downloads*

Remove Windows Media Player in add/ remove programs and delete the *folder*.
C:\Program Files\*Windows Media Player*

Once that is done you can go to Microsoft and download it again.


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

Thank you for your help. Once I remove the media player and empty the folder, then download it again, will all the things I had in the media player be gone?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

If they were stored in that folder yes I would imagine they are. You had one file in there that was a virus so that's why I wanted you to remove it.

Same with the AOL Downloads.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Check your 'my music' folder. They really should be there anyway.....if not, just move them.


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I haven't been able to get online until now. I just wanted to thank you for all of your help!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you have any luck?


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I did have luck with it...thank you so much! Can you please tell me what I should change. I've got sygate firewall, Avast On-Access Scanner and virus scanner, Windows Bit Defender, but always get viruses. I don't open mail from unknown senders, I don't download shared files, but I must be doing something that makes my computer susceptible to viruses. Any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What do you mean you always get viruses? You should only be running ONE virus program that is installed.

Perhaps post another hijack this log.

I was actually concerned about your music


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

I assumed you were referring to the music because it was a concern for me!! It worked out..thanks! I was just curious about what you might consider a good firewall or anti-virus program. My computer is fine now, but over the last 6-8 months, I've had about 10 viruses and tons of spyware, that seems like a lot to me.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I've never had any viruses. I'd say that you need to keep your anti virus program up to date. I run Norton on some systems, McAfee on others, and AVG (which is free on a couple). If you don't do updates, then you may as well not have them. Also, doing MS security updates is important as well, as they are always inventing smarter rats...unfortunately.

I'm glad your music ended up ok 

As for a firewall, people here like Zone Alarm. It's free as well. I have a router, and use the XP firewall, so I don't install a software firewall.


----------



## Karrie.TX (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok, well thank you again for you're help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Since this problem has been solved, I'm closing this thread. If you need it reopened please PM me or one of the other mods.

Anyone else with a similar problem please start a "New Thread".


----------

